# Not breeding



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I am really worried that my buck is not breeding the does. Back in november I saw him mount a couple does and bred but there are two does that I have not seen get bred yet. This is my first time keeping him in with the does and not doing a "driveway breeding" 
I have had a hard time figuring out when the does are in heat this year but I thought for sure two of them were in heat yesterday yet I saw no action from him. Am i just missing it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you are watching 24/7, there is a good chance you missed it. Even if you saw a breeding take place, they may not take on that particular day.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I had that problem last year when I kept my buck with my does 24/7. Only 3 out of 7 does got bred, the buck didn't seem interested at all. I mean, he did breed the 3 does without me noticing so that definitely can happen. The Nigerian buck I used this year wouldn't breed if i was watching, as soon as I went inside he was going back at the does. Hopefully, you just aren't noticing, as it can happen really quickly. Wish you luck, and hope your does get/are bred!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I was thinking maybe I should remove him from the herd for a couple days then bring him back in. Would that help?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I think that could work. It might help him get some "eagerness" back. Another thing i used to get my buck riled up and ready to breed, I'll go on YouTube and play buck sounds. Sometimes when they think there is competition they will start to become more enthusiastic about breeding.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you do that just be careful that he doesn’t rough up the does that are already for sure Bred. This year my one buck needed a time out, for the complete opposite issue (not staying in his pen with his girls) and when I put him back in he kept molesting the girls, one the most and she aborted. This was the first time I ever had that happen but also the first time I ever put a buck in with pregnant does (instead of just breeding and staying with them)
Is there any way to put him in a pen right next to the girls so the girls will let you know when they are in heat? I though last year I had a buck that wasn’t breeding, it was the first time I ever had one that wasn’t a down right pervert but he did cover all the does


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I can during the day but I am limited on pen space at night


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any chance he has a mineral deficiency? That can really lower libido.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Its possible. I can try giving more minerals


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Hes been curling his tail up, I thought it was just because hes in rut but could that be a sign. I know that it is for others


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That’s why I got a breeding harness now I finally know when he’s done his job!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> That's why I got a breeding harness now I finally know when he's done his job!


How does a breeding harness work? What is it?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A breeding harness is a harness that goes on the buck. On the chest there is a place to put chalk and as the buck mounts it will leave the call color on the doe


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been noticing with many breeders this year has just been - well - weird. Same herd, same protocol and does not taking or silent heats. I had to leave my bucks in for longer than usual this year. Sheep breeder friend of my having the same issue. Nutrition, minerals, etc. not a factor -just - well - weird.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Good to know. Maybe the weather? Its been unusually warm here, spring weather


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> Good to know. Maybe the weather? Its been unusually warm here, spring weather


You may be right about weather. Onion Creek Farms wrote about low mineral levels on pastures during rainy years.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh I never thought of that this past summer was all rain, ill start supplementing more minerals


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Any chance he has a mineral deficiency? That can really lower libido.


Aside from copper (I have administered copper bolus to everyone) what mineral could be deficient? My buck was admittedly young, but SHOULD have been capable of getting the job done; however, we think he only got 1 of 5 does, and has only shown MINIMAL interest at all since I put him in back in Sept. We also noticed that his scrotum appears to be getting smaller.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Crazy Little Goat said:


> Aside from copper (I have administered copper bolus to everyone) what mineral could be deficient? My buck was admittedly young, but SHOULD have been capable of getting the job done; however, we think he only got 1 of 5 does, and has only shown MINIMAL interest at all since I put him in back in Sept. We also noticed that his scrotum appears to be getting smaller.


Selenium would be the primary suspect. But of course there are so many trace minerals that play into fertility! Administering additional copper & selenium are definitely the go-to fixes. Good for you for noticing the decreased scrotum size, that really is important.


----------

